# 92 maxima sunroof question



## 1stmaxima (Sep 19, 2010)

my sunroof doesnt leak when it down pours but after the rain is done water will leak all over my seats and stuff is there a way to tighten the sunroof up or is there a way i can buy a new seal if so where?because at the nissan dealer around me says i cant get parts for that car its to old so anyone help me please thanks


----------

